# What is Rogers Service Point agent?



## Twinbird24 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have it installed on an old XP machine. I googled it but found no definite answer except that it is needed to run Rogers applications. What exactly does it do?


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 25, 2011)

Its required to run their online security software.  I would get rid of it and use a different program for security.


----------



## Twinbird24 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply! I already removed the Rogers Online Protection that was installed, I was just wondering what the service point agent was. I will uninstall it then if it is only a part of the online security software.


----------

